# MF 135 oil and oil filter



## Hudzin (10 mo ago)

i have a MF 135 Perkins diesel and i am looking to do an oil change but i dont know what oil to use or filter to put in the cartridge


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. For engine oil, I'd think about a 10W-30 motor oil that is diesel specific. as far as the filter goes here is an lead. You can cross reference the filter number with what you can find locally,





Massey Ferguson 135 Oil Filter Cartridge Type - 837595M91


Massey Ferguson 135 Oil Filter Cartridge Type for sale, 837595M91. For Perkins engines in models 135, 150, 165, 203, 205, 2135, 302, 304, 3165, 35, 50, 65, FE35. Replaces 1851766M1, 1883258M91, 1883258M92, 837595M91, 837595V91, 894975M91. This filter is (4 1\2 inches in length, 2 3\4 inch...



www.yesterdaystractors.com




For a manual check out manualslib








MASSEY FERGUSON MF 135 OPERATOR'S MANUAL Pdf Download


View and Download MASSEY FERGUSON MF 135 operator's manual online. MF 135 tractor pdf manual download.




www.manualslib.com


----------

